# Thoughts on multiple genders



## yusuo (May 16, 2017)

In this day and age we're coming across more and more people who identify their gender as more than the traditional boy/girl.

I want to see what other people's opinions are on this somewhat sensitive subject.

My thoughts are that you can be either or, how you choose to identify is how you choose to identify and I would never judge someone by this as this is someone's prerogative, however with all the terminology coming out I think somethings are getting a little bit... silly.

Heres a few examples

*Absorgender*– A gender that changes to conform to the genders of those around you

*Cassgender*– Feeling as if the very concept of gender is unimportant to you.

*Mutogender*– A gender which is fluid and changes depending on one’s situation.

*Pangender* is a non-binary *gender* defined as including all genders and not being exclusively man or woman

I believe in the binary boy/girl you may be born a boy and choose to be a girl, that's fine but don't tell me or are a giant born like flaccid box cricket

What is everyone else's thoughts on the explosion of gender identification


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2017)

Tumblr. That's what happened.


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2017)

Be whatever you want, just don't try to shove it in my face or force it upon me.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 16, 2017)

There's only two genders. Male and female.


----------



## osm70 (May 16, 2017)

yusuo said:


> In this day and age we're coming across more and more people who identify their gender as more than the traditional boy/girl.
> 
> I want to see what other people's opinions are on this somewhat sensitive subject.
> 
> ...




So, let's take a look at the examples you said.

Absorgender - I have no idea what that means.

Cassgender - I guess I would fit that. I don't care what my gender is.

Mutogender - How is that different from Genderfluid?


----------



## SickPuppy (May 16, 2017)

troll


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2017)

osm70 said:


> So, let's take a look at the examples you said.
> 
> Absorgender - I have no idea what that means.
> 
> ...



I'm just saying this is how some people choose to identify and it's a little weird to me


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 16, 2017)

I actually don't care and this kind of threads could lead to flame wars.

I only care about sexual orientation though.


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> troll


You referring to me, if so not trolling just curious other people's views on the matter


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

I don't really care what someone identifies as, so long as they're not a total cunt about it. What kind of person you are is what I care about.

Also, I've never even heard of those first three genders you listed off


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2017)

I don't care. Just don't be Tumblr about it.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 16, 2017)

yusuo said:


> You referring to me, if so not trolling just curious other people's views on the matter



Are you living in a fantasy world?  Male and female are the only two genders available.


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> Are you living in a fantasy world?  Male and female are the only two genders available.


That's basically exactly what I'm saying, they are the only two genders, people may identify as one or the other but people are delusional identifying as anything but. 

Like I said though I wanted to know others opinions on the subject


----------



## RustInPeace (May 16, 2017)

I've been living under a rock, those terms are brand new to me, and way too specific. Just be who you want to be. I also think it's weird to have a discussion about a heavy subject like this on a forum that's proven time and time again that it will devolve to shitposting, trolling and triggering. So, why bother?


----------



## Armadillo (May 16, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I've been living under a rock, those terms are brand new to me,



You just haven't been on Tumblr, that's all .

As for the topic, I couldn't give less of shit. Far as I'm concerned, long as it aint hurting others, people can do what they like.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 16, 2017)

ama boi dud 'u'


----------



## datahoarder (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There's only two genders. Male and female.





Piluvr said:


> There are two genders, the rest are mental illnesses. (not counting birth defects as you cannot reasonably appy those to a set group of people)



"*Clownfish*, *wrasses*, *moray eels*, *gobies* and other *fish* species are known to change sex, including reproductive functions. A school of *clownfish* is always built into a hierarchy with a female *fish* at the top. When she dies, the most dominant *male* changes sex and takes her place."
- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_change

"*Hermaphroditism:*
‘True’ hermaphroditism is a genetic condition in which affected individuals have both mature ovarian and testicular tissue."
- http://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index1.html

*Hijras have been around South Asia for 4000+ years:*
"Hijras, who can be eunuchs, intersex or transgender, have been part of South Asia's culture for thousands of years. Eunuchs are celebrated in sacred Hindu texts such as the Mahabharata and the Kama Sutra."
- https://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/apr/16/india-third-gender-claims-place-in-law
- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijra_(South_Asia)#Gender_and_sexuality

No one is forcing anything on any of you.
If you force legitimacy of YOUR standard onto other's who don't agree with the basis
of Male vs Female then it is you who is forcing denial upon them.
It would suck for you if you were in the minority and everyone else believed in many genders while you only believe male vs female.
What if everyone told you that you were wrong?

If you are a Cisgender Male or Female then congrats.
(*Cisgender* (often abbreviated to simply *cis*) is a term for people whose gender identity matches the sex that they were assigned at birth.)
- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cisgender
You've fit into the general "norms" and ideas of Gender
-- at least for whatever region and culture you come from.

Not everything in this World we call Life is Black & White as so many people think.
We don't know everything and not everything needs to be defined to what you define as YOUR normal.

but to define something as a mental illness just because it transcends your World View is arrogant and ignorant.


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2017)

kornychaos said:


> "*Clownfish*, *wrasses*, *moray eels*, *gobies* and other *fish* species are known to change sex, including reproductive functions. A school of *clownfish* is always built into a hierarchy with a female *fish* at the top. When she dies, the most dominant *male* changes sex and takes her place."
> - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_change
> 
> "*Hermaphroditism:*
> ...


I'm not saying a boy who chooses to be a girl is wrong, or vice versa, trans in my perception is fine as your still identifying as one of the binary genders. 

What I'm saying is when you identify as no gender or a gender that isn't scientifically / traditionally recognised, that's when things get a little our of hand


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 17, 2017)

kornychaos said:


> "*Clownfish*, *wrasses*, *moray eels*, *gobies* and other *fish* species are known to change sex, including reproductive functions. A school of *clownfish* is always built into a hierarchy with a female *fish* at the top. When she dies, the most dominant *male* changes sex and takes her place."
> - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_change
> 
> "*Hermaphroditism:*
> ...


You just went 101% Tumblr. The whole fish argument at the top is about sex. According to the wonderful world of the internet, sex != gender. Saying Hijras have been around for thousands of years is no different than saying trans people have been around for thousands of years. Sure, they very well could be, what's the point? Also, what the heck is a eunuch and why is it listed in the Hijra section? Well I googled it and found out that they're castrated dudes. So Asia's ancient books celebrated castrated dudes. That's just another wacky history thing in my book, like how people make human sacrifices to appease gods that may or may not curse their crops for a year. If not everything needs to be defined, as said in the Cisgender section, then why are there more and more genders popping up? They don't need to be defined. And about not forcing your normal, you're really forcing your normal on this thread.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Biologically, there's only 2 genders (3rd gender exists but is a mutation).
So, biologically, you're either male or female.

Personally, be whatever you want just don't be an anus and say "I sexually identify as an attack helicopter" or "I sexually identify as dog poopoo" or something stupid like that.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

yusuo said:


> I'm not saying a boy who chooses to be a girl is wrong, or vice versa, trans in my perception is fine as your still identifying as one of the binary genders.
> 
> What I'm saying is when you identify as no gender or a gender that isn't scientifically / traditionally recognised, that's when things get a little our of hand


What you identify as depends on your brain chemistry. Unless you have researched the science of it you have no right to tell someone what they are allowed to identify as. Maybe their brains were devoid of oestrogen AND testosterone so they don't identify as either?

It wasn't long ago that being gay was a criminal offence and blacks had to use different bathrooms. Don't be one of those people.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

Wow, not a Yil thread


----------



## Meteor7 (May 17, 2017)

I hate how people confuse "gender" with "how I feel about myself." Gender is a biological property of your body; a scientific classification. You can't "identify" as having two X chromosomes when you physically do not, so in that sense there are just two genders (barring any mutations). Just to be clear, I have nothing against people having fluid or uncommon sexualities at all. If someone wishes they were a different gender, then I'm sorry you feel out of place in your body, and if surgical/hormonal modification can make you feel happier, then I support fully, but I hate it when people misunderstand what "gender" means. It's not who you're attracted to, or how you feel about your body, it's a scientific and specific description of your chromosomal composition, and that's it. It's like if someone said "I identify as having a different genetic composition"; that's just not how that works.

Again, not pissed off at how people live their lives, just their misunderstanding of how this nomenclature actually works.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was the ignorant one. I was completely wrong in the sex/gender definitions; nearly everything here is incorrect. Let this stand as an example of how ready people can be to be so arrogantly wrong.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Gender is a biological property of your body; a scientific classification.


 Wrong. "Sex" is what you are biologically (your genitals), "gender" is what you feel you are (your brain).

http://au.reachout.com/sex-sexuality-and-gender-explained


----------



## shadoom (May 17, 2017)

XX XY


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Biologically, there's only 2 genders


You mean "two sexes," not "two genders."



DinohScene said:


> (3rd gender exists but is a mutation).



I think you mean "third sex."
The second sex is also a mutation, so that's a pretty arbitrary distinction.



DinohScene said:


> So, biologically, you're either male or female.


I wonder what intersex people would say about that.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Lacius said:


> You mean "two sexes," not "two genders."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I stepped on your toes with it, sorry lad but damn, you're nitpicking.


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If I stepped on your toes with it, sorry lad but damn, you're nitpicking.


The distinction between "gender" and "sex" is very important to the conversation. It's also important to acknowledge that calling anything other than the two conventional sexes "mutations" is hypocritical and arbitrary, considering that sex itself is a mutation. Finally, your last statement seems to ignore intersex people entirely; they prove there aren't just two sexes.

I don't think I'm being nitpicky.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Lacius said:


> The distinction between "gender" and "sex" is very important to the conversation. It's also important to acknowledge that calling anything other than the two conventional sexes "mutations" is hypocritical and arbitrary, considering that sex itself is a mutation. Finally, your last statement seems to ignore intersex people entirely; there aren't just two sexes.
> 
> I don't think I'm being nitpicky.





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Klinefelter syndrome is one of the most common chromosomal disorders, occurring in 1:500 to 1:1,000 live male births.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXYY_syndrome

It's not normal.

You either got XX or XY chromosomes and any more is an anomaly.
Meaning it's not meant to happen at birth.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXYY_syndrome
> 
> It's not normal.
> ...


What is normal, and what isn't? As soon as it happens to enough people it starts being normal. You could argue that as soon as something happens to a second person it becomes normal - it's something that you know the cause and symptoms of, and there is a population of people just like you.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What is normal, and what isn't? Ad soon as it happens to enough people out starts being normal. You could argue that add soon as something happens to a second person it becomes normal - it's something that you know the cause and symptoms of, and there is a population of people just like you.



Biologically normal, survival of the species.
No ties to emotions and other things made up by humans.

Just plain simple biology.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Biologically normal, survival of the species.
> No ties to emotions and other things made up by humans.
> 
> Just plain simple biology.


Brain chemistry is biology. Chromosomes are biology. None of that is made up. I can't see what it is you're trying to argue. Are you saying people with Klinefelter syndrome should just take a spoonful of cement and harden up princess? If they try hard enough they can change their chromosomes? That's a little ridiculous.


----------



## Meteor7 (May 17, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Wrong. "Sex" is what you are biologically (your genitals), "gender" is what you feel you are (your brain).
> 
> http://au.reachout.com/sex-sexuality-and-gender-explained


Are you kidding me? Did I screw up that badly?

...Yes I did, and all it took was a 2 second google search. Go to school, kids, don't make yourself look like an asshole on the internet.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Biologically normal, survival of the species.
> No ties to emotions and other things made up by humans.
> 
> Just plain simple biology.





DinohScene said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXYY_syndrome
> 
> It's not normal.
> ...


You realize you are saying this as a gay male, right? You of all people should realize that at one point people were arguing the same thing against you.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Brain chemistry is biology. Chromosomes are biology. None of that is made up. I can't see what it is you're trying to argue. Are you saying people with Klinefelter syndrome should just take a spoonful of cement and harden up princess? If they try hard enough they can change their chromosomes? That's a little ridiculous.



Never said you should purge those who have it.
I'm merely saying that biologically, you got male and female.
Anything else is an anomaly and shouldn't happen under normal circumstances.

Anything else (intersex, FtM, MtF and whatever) is what you personally identify as.


----------



## datahoarder (May 17, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You realize you are saying this as a gay male, right? You of all people should realize that at one point people were arguing the same thing against you.



Couple decades before that, it was the whites against the blacks and centuries before that, the romans against the saxons n what not.

It's a never ending circle but I'm merely saying it from a scientific/biological point of view, without human emotion.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXYY_syndrome
> 
> It's not normal.
> ...


OK, mind explaining what *IS* meant to happen?


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> OK, mind explaining what *IS* meant to happen?



What should happen is that you get born with either XX or XY chromosomes, defying what you are.
Couple of years after birth, you'll reproduce so that the population of the human species can survive.

Anything beyond that is tightly knit inside human emotion and what not.
Science is just extremely cold for that matter.


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXYY_syndrome
> 
> It's not normal.
> ...


You seem to be missing my point that your definition for what's a mutation or an anomaly is arbitrary. In other words, to say something is a mutation or anomaly, I must be contrasting it with something else. What I contrast it with is completely arbitrary. I could easily contrast sex chromosomes with our ancestors who had no sex chromosomes. Do you understand?

Also, this talk about whether or not something is a mutation, an anomaly, etc. is pretty irrelevant, isn't it? Some tigers are white. That fact that it's an anomaly/mutation doesn't change the fact that there's another color.


----------



## Viri (May 17, 2017)

My gender is in my signature.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Lacius said:


> You seem to be missing my point that your definition for what's a mutation or an anomaly is arbitrary. In other words, to say something is a mutation or anomaly, I must be contrasting it with something else. What I contrast it with is completely arbitrary. I could easily contrast sex chromosomes with our ancestors who had no sex chromosomes. Do you understand?
> 
> Also, this talk about whether or not something is a mutation, an anomaly, etc. is pretty irrelevant, isn't it? Some tigers are white. That fact that it's an anomaly/mutation doesn't change the fact that there's another color.



Evolutionary changes make up for the diversity in life of this planet.
It all happened thanks to mutations.

The eyes we have in our heads are thanks to a mutation that allowed a little advantage some ~400 million years ago.


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Evolutionary changes make up for the diversity in life of this planet.
> It all happened thanks to mutations.
> 
> The eyes we have in our heads are thanks to a mutation that allowed a little advantage some ~400 million years ago.


Which is more than enough of a justification for me to say eyeballs are unnatural, abnormal, a mutation, etc., using the arbitrary precedent you've set. You need to come up with something less arbitrary.



DinohScene said:


> What should happen is that you get born with either XX or XY chromosomes, defying what you are.
> Couple of years after birth, you'll reproduce so that the population of the human species can survive.
> 
> Anything beyond that is tightly knit inside human emotion and what not.
> Science is just extremely cold for that matter.


You don't seem to understand how cold science is. There is no such thing as "what should happen" in the natural world. That's a human projection we put onto things.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> What should happen is that you get born with either XX or XY chromosomes, defying what you are.
> Couple of years after birth, you'll reproduce so that the population of the human species can survive.
> 
> Anything beyond that is tightly knit inside human emotion and what not.
> Science is just extremely cold for that matter.


I am pretty sure that if someone gets born with a different set of chromosomes than hey "should have", it has nothing to do with emotions. It happened.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Lacius said:


> Which is more than enough of a justification for me to say eyeballs are unnatural, abnormal, a mutation, etc., using the arbitrary precedent you've set. You need to come up with something less arbitrary.
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how cold science is. There is no such thing as "what should happen" in the natural world. That's a human projection we put onto things.



You're just trying to put things into me mouth now.

I've made me point with "biologically there's just XX and XY, male and female"

Evolution works on mutations and if those mutations happen to be beneficial, they will be kept.
in 100000 years, maybe humans can reproduce asexually, who fucking knows?



osm70 said:


> I am pretty sure that if someone gets born with a different set of chromosomes than hey "should have", it has nothing to do with emotions. It happened.



They're just born with a different set of chromosomes.
It happens.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Couple decades before that, it was the whites against the blacks and centuries before that, the romans against the saxons n what not.
> 
> It's a never ending circle but I'm merely saying it from a scientific/biological point of view, without human emotion.


So you feel the need to continue that cycle by only spreading the bits of science that suits your needs?


DinohScene said:


> What should happen is that you get born with either XX or XY chromosomes, defying what you are.
> Couple of years after birth, you'll reproduce so that the population of the human species can survive.
> 
> Anything beyond that is tightly knit inside human emotion and what not.
> Science is just extremely cold for that matter.


Thus by your own logic, you basically validate that you aren't a normal person. You aren't reproducing and thus you basically are a scientific anomaly.
Science isn't as clean cut on this as you would like to make it sound. The medical and scientific fields accept that gender/sex is a far more complex issue than just "you are this and that."


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 17, 2017)

Alright here's my take. I'm biologically male. Whats my gender you ask? I'd say male, because it covers the majority of my traits, but there is still a little bit of femininity in my personality. The only way it makes sense to me is the difference between the two genders form somewhat of a spectrum, (albeit probably a small one) like being intersex.

I'm not going to say anything here like its fact, this is just my own ramblings. It makes enough sense to to me, anyway.

Oh, and I would like some feedback on this. I tried not to sound to tumbler-y on this, but I'm pretty sure the word spectrum isn't helping. Tends to set people off.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So you feel the need to continue that cycle by only spreading the bits of science that suits your needs?
> 
> Thus by your own logic, you basically valid that you aren't a normal person. You aren't reproducing and thus you basically are a scientific anomaly.
> Science isn't as clean cut on this as you would like to make it sound. The medical and scientific fields accept that gender/sex is a far more complex issue than just "you are this and that."



Yes, I'm a horrible person that should be flogged.
I will await it down the street.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You're just trying to put things into me mouth now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly my point. It can happen. Since it can happen, it is a valid outcome, right?


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Exactly my point. It can happen. Since it can happen, it is a valid outcome, right?



That's also what I meant with me first post.
Biologically, you got XX and XY.
Anything else is biologically not supposed to happen.

I have never condemned anyone with XXY or XXYY chromosomes, no idea where people got that from...


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You're just trying to put things into me mouth now.
> in 100000 years, maybe humans can reproduce asexually, who fucking knows?
> It happens.



oh. fun fact. there are asexual lizards. an entire species of "female" lizards. but they still manage to evolve at about the same rate due to a difference in their RNA that some squids also contain. basically, the protein that checks for errors in their DNA copies doesn't exist.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Never said you should purge those who have it.
> I'm merely saying that biologically, you got male and female.
> Anything else is an anomaly and shouldn't happen under normal circumstances.
> 
> Anything else (intersex, FtM, MtF and whatever) is what you personally identify as.


Whatever people are born as, is normal to them. It's a bit like Autism - some people are going to say it is abnormal, and it should be cured. But to the actual people with autism and their families, it is who they are. It isn't fair to say to someone that part of what makes you who you are is wrong and should be changed. Like what if someone said some aspect of your personality was different to other people's and it was wrong and should be changed. Could you even change that aspect without having to become a different person? How would you feel being told that you, as a person, was wrong? What if you just got told that your nose was too big, and if you wanted to live in society you had to get it altered? But you liked your nose? Would you be happy changing your face, which is part of who you are, to satisfy other people? Would you rather be treated as a freak and keep your nose? These are the sorts of questions you should ask yourself before you label anything about someone else, that they were born with and cannot help, wrong.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> That's also what I meant with me first post.
> Biologically, you got XX and XY.
> Anything else is biologically not supposed to happen.
> 
> I have never condemned anyone with XXY or XXYY chromosomes, no idea where people got that from...


You know, I don't think whether it was or wasn't supposed to happen matters. The point is, it happened.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Yes, I'm a horrible person that should be flogged.
> I will await it down the street.


Don't try to change this. You are using the very same arguments that were used against people like you and I am going to call you on this. Biology isn't as clean cut as people would like it to be.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

From what I understood:

Biologically, there are 2 sexes, male and female
Based on that, it's safe to assume there are only 2 genders

I assume that identification is another level, and that's where genders appeared. Or I at least think that would make sense explained that way. I don't know.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Don't try to change this. You are using the very same arguments that were used against people like you and I am going to call you on this. Biology isn't as clean cut as people would like it to be.



Neither is medical science.
Neither is the knowledge of the human anatomy.
Nothing in this world is as clean cut as people would like it to be.


----------



## datahoarder (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> From what I understood:
> 
> Biologically, there are 2 sexes, male and female
> Based on that, it's safe to assume there are only 2 genders
> ...



That's an extreme logical fallacy and hardcore assumption you have going on over there.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

kornychaos said:


> That's an extreme logical fallacy and hardcore assumption you have going on over there.


Well you can't blame me. I don't really understand this whole thing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Neither is medical science.
> Neither is the knowledge of the human anatomy.
> Nothing in this world is as clean cut as people would like it to be.


You've already gotten evidence posted against your arguments. Anything I add would only be repeats of what has already been posted. Thus I am more here to point out your contradictions by reminding you that you were once in our place.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> From what I understood:
> 
> Biologically, there are 2 sexes, male and female
> Based on that, it's safe to assume there are only 2 genders
> ...


It's not just about identification. Trans people don't "agree with" their body and prefer the other sex. And then there's some people that prefer something completely different. Imagine a trans person that wouldn't be happy even after a sex change.


DinohScene said:


> Neither is medical science.
> Neither is the knowledge of the human anatomy.
> Nothing in this world is as clean cut as people would like it to be.


Absolutely nothing is "simple".


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You've already gotten evidence posted against your arguments. Anything I add would only be repeats of what has already been posted. Thus I am more here to point out your contradictions by reminding you that you were once in our place.



Frankly, I'm not moved by it.


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I've made me point with "biologically there's just XX and XY, male and female"


You're objectively wrong. We have numerous examples of people who are not biologically XY nor XX. Whether or not they're mutations is irrelevant to this fact when the distinction between X and Y itself is a mutation. Even if X and Y chromosomes were ordained by God and were not the result of mutation long ago, people who are not biologically XX nor XY still exist.



DinohScene said:


> in 100000 years, maybe humans can reproduce asexually, who fucking knows?


100,000 years is practically nothing on the evolutionary calendar. Humans have been around in roughly this form for twice that long. There are also a lot of benefits to reproducing sexually and a lot of problems that come with asexual reproduction that make it unlikely for that selective pressure to exist. Finally, because of our modern world, human evolution has slowed considerably.



DinohScene said:


> They're just born with a different set of chromosomes.
> It happens.


I agree. Whether or not their chromosomes are different from yours (comparing and contrasting two organisms' chromosomes is arbitrary, by the way) is irrelevant to whether or not something biologically exists apart from traditional female or male.



DinohScene said:


> That's also what I meant with me first post.
> Biologically, you got XX and XY.


You can't ignore intersex people.



DinohScene said:


> Anything else is biologically not supposed to happen.


That statement is nonsensical. Biology doesn't have agency. Nothing is "supposed to happen" so far as biology is concerned. Plenty is supposed to happen in biology so far as humans are concerned. You're confusing the two.



DinohScene said:


> I have never condemned anyone with XXY or XXYY chromosomes, no idea where people got that from...


You're saying their genetics aren't as legitimate as yours because of your arbitrary human say-so. Biology thinks y'all are the same.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Well you can't blame me. I don't really understand this whole thing.



You're not wrong, though. It started out with 2 genders. What modern science is 'proving' today would have been considered a disorder or mutation 50 years ago. I'm not saying it's horrid. On the contrary. Science is leading us to some pretty fascinating discoveries. I'm personally not a fan of the "identifying" shtick.. I let biology do the talking.


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Neither is medical science.
> Neither is the knowledge of the human anatomy.
> *Nothing in this world is as clean cut as people would like it to be.*





DinohScene said:


> *So, biologically, you're either male or female.*


There need to be more than two sexes, because "oh boy" and other gendered exclamations aren't enough to describe my feelings about this contradiction.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> From what I understood:
> 
> Biologically, there are 2 sexes, male and female
> Based on that, it's safe to assume there are only 2 genders
> ...





kornychaos said:


> That's an extreme logical fallacy and hardcore assumption you have going on over there.


Besides the very rare people who are hermaphrodites, I don't understand how that there's more...genders than sexes? You can identify between the two, sure. I have a lot more guyish traits than feminine ones, in my personality, but at the end of the day, I'm still a chick, I'm not some "no concept of gender, which can change at whatever flow Tumblr moves at" kinda nonsense. I can't possibly fathom how more than two exist...? You state its a logical fallacy without saying how it is such.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Besides the very rare people who are hermaphrodites, I don't understand how that there's more...genders than sexes? You can identify between the two, sure. I have a lot more guyish traits than feminine ones, in my personality, but at the end of the day, I'm still a chick, I'm not some "no concept of gender, which can change at whatever flow Tumblr moves at" kinda nonsense. I can't possibly fathom how more than two exist...? You state its a logical fallacy without saying how it is such.


There's lots of sex hormones and the amount of each one influences your developing brain. It's not as though there are two set combinations and only one of those can occur. It's like saying there are only two colours - #12F106 and #FF0012. Once you understand where colours come from you can see that there is an entire spectrum, made from having varying amounts of the primary colours. I don't know the biological and chemical details but I know enough to know there's a sphere of knowledge out there that I don't know about. Saying there are exactly two genders and everybody on earth fits into one of them, while having no knowledge at all, is a bit ignorant.


----------



## datahoarder (May 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Besides the very rare people who are hermaphrodites, I don't understand how that there's more...genders than sexes? You can identify between the two, sure. I have a lot more guyish traits than feminine ones, in my personality, but at the end of the day, I'm still a chick, I'm not some "no concept of gender, which can change at whatever flow Tumblr moves at" kinda nonsense. I can't possibly fathom how more than two exist...? You state its a logical fallacy without saying how it is such.


Gender does not have to be defined between physical anatomy. and why do people keep mentioning Tumblr? 
I don't use Tumblr and just because someone does use it doesn't negate or invalidate any form of what they're saying just "because Tumblr and I disagree."


> *Transgender* – a person whose gender identity does not match their biological sex assigned at birth. For example, if someone who sexually assigned as male at birth, but who now identifies as a woman.
> 
> *Cisgender* – when your gender identity matches your biological sex assigned to you at birth. I.e. the opposite of trans.
> 
> ...


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Besides the very rare people who are hermaphrodites, I don't understand how that there's more...genders than sexes? You can identify between the two, sure. I have a lot more guyish traits than feminine ones, in my personality, but at the end of the day, I'm still a chick, I'm not some "no concept of gender, which can change at whatever flow Tumblr moves at" kinda nonsense. I can't possibly fathom how more than two exist...? You state its a logical fallacy without saying how it is such.


I said something about that a few posts ago. Trans people exists. I assume you agree. Well, some people wouldn't be happy even after a sex change, because their mind doesn't like either binary option. Non-binary genders are a real thing.

That being said however, some genders were created on Tumblr and are BS. Also, people who identify as non-binary, because they are are alright. People who identify as non-binary made up gender because they want to be different might (or might not, who am I to judge?) be kinda dumb.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

kornychaos said:


> Gender does not have to be defined between physical anatomy. and why do people keep mentioning Tumblr?
> I don't use Tumblr and just because someone does use it doesn't negate or invalidate any form of what they're saying just "because Tumblr and I disagree."


People keep mentioning Tumblr because Tumblr has an is an extremely loud minority that has made a mockery of the trans community. Regardless if what they say, it's just become a loud group of people who instead of helping progress society, they try to force acceptance through extreme censorship.


----------



## datahoarder (May 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> People keep mentioning Tumblr because Tumblr is an extremely loud minority that has made a mockery of the trans community. Regardless if what they say, it's just become a loud group of people who instead of helping progress society, they try to force acceptance through extreme censorship.


Yes, because everyone on Tumblr is a single collective voice and so we should deal in absolutes and make _blanket generalizations._


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Boys...girls...trans...If you are anything else, then you are weird :v


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

kornychaos said:


> Yes, because everyone on Tumblr is a single collective voice and so we should deal in absolutes and make _blanket generalizations._


I should rephrase that, it's a loud minority within a community that often gets the rest of the community blamed for their actions.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Bruh tumbler is trash


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Bruh tumbler is trash



I thought Tumblr was dead, I was using it a lot in 2013-2014 when it was for me the premiere content sharing community for special interests. In graphic detail, I mean porn, pictures, like what subreddits and sections in anon-ib and 4chan are. Between this and reading some people mentioning tumblr elsewhere, I was surprised that's still a widely used site.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Boys...girls...trans...If you are anything else, then you are weird :v


I am proud to be weird for many reasons.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> the premiere content sharing community for special interests. In graphic detail, I mean porn, pictures, like what subreddits and sections in anon-ib and 4chan are


hmmm give me an example


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 17, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I thought Tumblr was dead, I was using it a lot in 2013-2014 when it was for me the premiere content sharing community for special interests. In graphic detail, I mean porn, pictures, like what subreddits and sections in anon-ib and 4chan are. Between this and reading some people mentioning tumblr elsewhere, I was surprised that's still a widely used site.


 its where instagram gets its memes.


----------



## Seliph (May 17, 2017)

In my opinion there are only two genders and as long as you don't be annoying about it you can be whatever fake gender you want to be.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Seliph said:


> In my opinion there are only two genders and as long as you don't be annoying about it you can be whatever fake gender you want to be.


Well there is Trans, and if you don't like them, then you are just a idiot who stereotypes people for fun.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> hmmm give me an example




You want me to hook you up with porn? Well I remember one that posted fitness models and female bodybuilders, I did come across many transsexual tumblrs, on the porn side. SFW-wise, someone had a Pokemon tumblr, giveaways of codes during the ORAS era, blogs, journals, and I did notice some of that still going on, but barely updated, if at all, thus me thinking it was dead. People gave up tumblr, embraced Instagram and such.


----------



## Seliph (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Well there is Trans, and if you don't like them, then you are just a idiot who stereotypes people for fun.


Transgender really isn't a gender imo, you're just whatever gender you identify as within the two genders.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Totally, tumbler is a trash pit. Today its snapchat and instagram.


----------



## Pluupy (May 17, 2017)

There is no such thing as multiple genders, just kids with confused sexuality and struggling with the concept of permanent sex. 

I'm sure in the future when sex changes are more elegant this shit will be a nonexistent.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> There is no such thing as multiple genders, just kids with confused sexuality and struggling with the concept of permanent sex.
> 
> I'm sure in the future when sex changes are more elegant this shit will be a nonexistent.


Then how can you explain a girl with a penis? Some are born that way...


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

I wish we could just keep things simple.

Male.
Female.

Personality should not interrupt your physical sex.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

But there are he shes with a boy/girl voice and mixed body features. I don't think any of you understand this


----------



## Pluupy (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Then how can you explain a girl with a penis? Some are born that way...


Sexuality is sexual expression, not sexual features.


----------



## Seliph (May 17, 2017)

Transgender isn't a gender, whatever gender within the male/female borders that you identify as is your gender.
You got a penis, your sex is male.
You got a vagina, your sex is female.
Gender =/= sex, you can have a different gender from your physical sex.
Also wanted to add that I believe in multiple sexualities but only Heterosexual, Lesbian, Gay, Bi and Asexual.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

What...what if you had a penis and a vagina?


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Also wanted to add that I believe in multiple sexualities but only Lesbian, Gay, Bi and Asexual.


So hetero doesn't exist


----------



## player594 (May 17, 2017)

There are only two genders, male and female. Those who say they are "trans" are just people who think they will get better reception from others by trying to switch genders. If you are born with a penis you are MALE. If you are born with a vagina you are FEMALE. Nuf said.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seliph (May 17, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> So hetero doesn't exist


Yup no hetero sexual people allowed.




Fuck I totally forgot about that




JFlare said:


> What...what if you had a penis and a vagina?


I'd fuck myself


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I'm hetero.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> I'd fuck myself



have fun. I can help you with that if you want


----------



## datahoarder (May 17, 2017)

player594 said:


> There are only two genders, male and female. Those who say they are "trans" are just people who think they will get better reception from others by trying to switch genders. If you are born with a penis you are MALE. If you are born with a vagina you are FEMALE. Nuf said.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk



What you are referring to in regard to male and female is called SEX, not gender, assigned at birth. 
There are also intersex and other designations.

Gender identity has to to do with boy, man, male 
| girl, woman, female / other.

Gender expression being feminine or masculine / other.

Transgender people use gender expression  to match their gender identity, rather than their sex assigned at birth.
The more you know.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 17, 2017)

Biologically, you are a male or a female. Anything else is a birth defect typically brought about by abnormalities in sex chromosomes. A birth defect is not classified as a new gender. In fact, those with birth defects are still either male or female, but with complications in their genetic code that lead to a deluge of health issues. Humans are sexually dimorphic (not to be confused with _sexuality_), and there are only two main genders. There may also be a few edge cases also related to genetic defects that may garner a different classification, but those are extremely rare medical conditions.
(You can read about some of these chromosome issues here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_disorders)

Transgenderism is when a person has gender dysphoria. If you do not have gender dysphoria, you are not trans. People who claim to be trans without gender dysphoria or self-diagnose are known as _trans-trenders_. You might find people like this on Tumblr, and it's these people that are often thrust into the limelight by the "anti-SJW" crowd. This -- Tumblr and similar sites -- is where the vast majority of the absurdly growing list of fake genders comes from. If you are actually trans, it means your brain chemistry and body are mismatched. Your brain might operate like a woman's but you were born a male. This leads to an unhealthy reaction from the brain that results in gender dysphoria. These people may choose to transition to the opposite sex in order to relieve their brains from the body mismatch and in doing so, bring their brain activity under control. Keep in mind, transgender folks are still one or the other -- either male or female. There are no other sexes/genders and transitions occur from one to the other.

So why do people come up with all these genders? That's where _gender identity _and _expression_ comes into the fold. This is where a man might act in a way society traditionally prescribes women to act or vice versa. In the past, these people were known as "tom boys" or "tom girls." In some circles, they might even be social outcasts for going against the traditional status quo. It is my personal belief that a person can act however they please so long as nobody else's rights are violated, which means dress how you like, speak how you like, act how you like, be what you want to be. Nonetheless, the laundry list of infinite genders is not a substantiated concept. The "gender spectrum" you may hear about just describes how "manly" or "womanly" you act according to society's current standards. The "gender spectrum" or laundry list of genders you see is an attempt to classify and place labels on the different way people express themselves in relation to how society wishes they express themselves. This is where you derive the "gender is a social construct" idea. Nonetheless, a person's actions do not change the fact that biologically they are either a man or a woman, and that fact is immutable. In addition, our biology does influence our brains. Male and female brains are wired differently, and this brings about certain behavioral differences between males and females. Note that this is generalized, and that people's brains may vary greatly. Think of it was two bell curves -- one for males, one for females -- with a valley in between them. There is a "male" brain with standard deviations away from the "standard" male brain, and a similar bell curve for females. Transgender people fit on these bell curves differently, of course. Biologically, you are male or female but your brain is far more complex with far more variation. This in turn influences behavior and by extension, gender identity and expression. Gender identity/expression is just another word for variations in behavior, except based around a comparative social context.

Then why do people do it? Why create all these genders? Here's how I understand it, and you are welcome to debate my interpretation:
For some, it's an effort to be included, to impose a meaning over one's behavior. Let's use an example. Some females act very masculine and are interested in things typically thought to be the domain of "men." In an effort to affirm them and their actions, they create new identifiers for how they behave. Humans have an ingrained want to belong. Belonging is the third tier on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs, right above basic needs and shelter. By placing a label on their behavior, they're given an identity that more closely matches their behavior. They don't fit the stereotypical female identity so they assume a new identity to fulfill this need to belong.
For others, it's a way to seek attention. This may sound cruel, but it may also be true and is worth pointing out. People will go to great lengths to secure attention. This again inhabits the third level of Maslow's Hierarchy. For example, Japanese teenage girls regularly enter prostitution while in high school because that's the only place they feel needed, if only to satisfy a grown man's lust. Or how about the observation that babies develop growth problems and can even die without human touch? The need for attention, for belonging, is powerful. By creating new identities for themselves, by appearing unique and different, one can attempt to garner more attention. Attention-seeking may be seen as negative by society, but it's a psychological fact that humans need attention. Attention likely plays a large role in the so-called "Tumblr-culture" of "infinite genders."

That's my take. I hope whoever is reading this gained a new perspective. Feel free to respond! I'd love to have a good-natured conversation with someone.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 17, 2017)

Ok, the dude who just said he doesn't believe Heterosexual people exist is probably my new favorite person. Also, I'm a ghost!


----------



## player594 (May 17, 2017)

Still just male or female. All other "identities" are for attention or sick in the head.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 17, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Biologically, you are a male or a female. Anything else is a birth defect typically brought about by abnormalities in sex chromosomes. A birth defect is not classified as a new gender. In fact, those with birth defects are still either male or female, but with complications in their genetic code that lead to a deluge of health issues. Humans are sexually dimorphic (not to be confused with _sexuality_), and there are only two main genders. There may also be a few edge cases also related to genetic defects that may garner a different classification, but those are extremely rare medical conditions.
> (You can read about some of these chromosome issues here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_disorders)
> 
> Transgenderism is when a person has gender dysphoria. If you do not have gender dysphoria, you are not trans. People who claim to be trans without gender dysphoria or self-diagnose are known as _trans-trenders_. You might find people like this on Tumblr, and it's these people that are often thrust into the limelight by the "anti-SJW" crowd. This -- Tumblr and similar sites -- is where the vast majority of the absurdly growing list of fake genders comes from. If you are actually trans, it means your brain chemistry and body are mismatched. Your brain might operate like a woman's but you were born a male. This leads to an unhealthy reaction from the brain that results in gender dysphoria. These people may choose to transition to the opposite sex in order to relieve their brains from the body mismatch and in doing so, bring their brain activity under control. Keep in mind, transgender folks are still one or the other -- either male or female. There are no other sexes/genders and transitions occur from one to the other.
> ...



Sounds about right. maybe mention that with the natural differences in the brain between sexes, its mostly hormonal, so T-blockers and estrogen (and their counterparts) would have an effect on that.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Why do people always hate on heteros? And TRANS IS STILL A GENDER.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

my best friend is trans, and he/she still thinks of themself as an independent gender


----------



## DarthDub (May 17, 2017)

Tumblr is fucking cancer.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Tumbler used to be cool, really. But after the really toxic shit people came on, it just got bad.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

what monstrosity have you created.

My opinion: There are TWO genders. I don't believe the shit about "needing support because I don't feel comfortable". Deal with what God gave you. You have no other choice. Those people just want to be different. Being lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender/sexual, queer, asexual, ansexual, pansexual, a different gender besides the existing TWO, all of that is a mental disorder that we should stop in its tracks. The bible tells stories about a man who offered up his daughter to any man who would take her and have sex with her as long as they stopped fucking other men. Then that city was destroyed. Our world and petty existence will soon be over. We are headed down the same track.

You asked for my thoughts, you got em. Not don't bitch about them not meeting your requirements to be correct. Get over it and start maturing.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

blujay said:


> what monstrosity have you created.
> 
> My opinion: There are TWO genders. I don't believe the shit about "needing support because I don't feel comfortable". Deal with what God gave you. You have no other choice. Those people just want to be different. Being lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender/sexual, queer, asexual, ansexual, pansexual, a different gender besides the existing TWO, all of that is a mental disorder that we should stop in its tracks. The bible tells stories about a man who offered up his daughter to any man who would take her and have sex with her as long as they stopped fucking other men. Then that city was destroyed. Our world and petty existence will soon be over. We are headed down the same track.
> 
> You asked for my thoughts, you got em. Not don't bitch about them not meeting your requirements to be correct. Get over it and start maturing.



Man, you're such a stereotype


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Man, you're such a stereotype


I really don't care.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Well you should, because I frown upon you now. Trans is a gender.


----------



## flame1234 (May 17, 2017)

Just lock thread. Obviously GBAtemp can't have a reasonable discussion about this. It's a foregone conclusion.


----------



## DarthDub (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Well you should, because I frown upon you now. Trans is a gender.


Then what does it mean to be bisexual? Doesn't that prove that there's only 2 genders and everything else is made up?


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Bisexual means you like 2 genders: male and female. But that is irrelevant to trans.


----------



## DarthDub (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Bisexual means you like 2 genders: male and female. But that is irrelevant to trans.


What about hermaphrodites? Transsexuals are people who voluntarily changed their sex through surgery. Hermaphrodites are people who were born with both sets of genitals.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I would call those a different gender also.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

I swear to god if I am not allowed to be mad at people for thinking there are more than 2 genders without being considered the bottom of this society, then people shouldn't be allowed to be mad at me for believing there are _only _two genders. This society is worthless and I wish not to be a part of it, but I value my own life too much to take it.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 17, 2017)

So what about guys with femenine bodies and that feel somewhat femenine? Is that just some kind of hormone disorder? Would like to know cuz despite me having a penis and acting like a dude in the outside, i'm pretty much femenine in the inside and have a very femenine body 

gotta -snip- this later or just ask for deletion lel


----------



## DarthDub (May 17, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> So what about guys with femenine bodies and that feel somewhat femenine? Is that just some kind of hormone disorder? Would like to know cuz despite me having a penis and acting like a dude in the outside, i'm pretty much femenine in the inside and have a very femenine body


You're still a male. Be comfortable with your body.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 17, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> You're still a male. Be comfortable with your body.


I actually am. Just asking because i'm not actually what society expects from a male xD
-snip-


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

Oh lord. I have gotten even more vocal than I planned. This thread in and of itself was a bad idea.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 17, 2017)

blujay said:


> Oh lord. I have gotten even more vocal than I planned. This thread in and of itself was a bad idea.


I have to keep reminding myself not to reply to threads like these, or else I get carried away and it takes up all my time as I anxiously await replies, haha.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> Just lock thread. Obviously GBAtemp can't have a reasonable discussion about this. It's a foregone conclusion.





RustInPeace said:


> I've been living under a rock, those terms are brand new to me, and way too specific. Just be who you want to be. I also think it's weird to have a discussion about a heavy subject like this on a forum that's proven time and time again that it will devolve to shitposting, trolling and triggering. So, why bother?



I said that in page 1 and am currently being proven right.


----------



## Captain_N (May 17, 2017)

first off i dont have a care in the world if a boy thinks he a girl or vise versa. i do not have anything against transgender people. yall can do what ever you want. and yall can pay for that change also. i should not have to pay for it though taxes. that said

a person change change the way they look or feel but they cant change their genetics. there is a reason for male and female to exist. nature has figured it out. there is no gender neutral in humans. a transgender from boy to girl better be able to get pregnant, oh wait they cant they don't have those parts.... lets not pretend here. until we can change the very make up of our genetics after birth only the physical can be changed.

If a person digs up a transgender in 2000 years and looks at the bones, can they determine the correct gender? that is my question?


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

blujay said:


> what monstrosity have you created.
> 
> My opinion: There are TWO genders. I don't believe the shit about "needing support because I don't feel comfortable". Deal with what God gave you. You have no other choice. Those people just want to be different. Being lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender/sexual, queer, asexual, ansexual, pansexual, a different gender besides the existing TWO, all of that is a mental disorder that we should stop in its tracks. The bible tells stories about a man who offered up his daughter to any man who would take her and have sex with her as long as they stopped fucking other men. Then that city was destroyed. Our world and petty existence will soon be over. We are headed down the same track.
> 
> You asked for my thoughts, you got em. Not don't bitch about them not meeting your requirements to be correct. Get over it and start maturing.




Let's not talk about whether it is a mental disorder or not, but for the sake of this argument, let's assume it is.

So what? Those people still exist. It doesn't matter why. And they didn't choose this. Can you really judge them for something they have no control of?


----------



## Hells Malice (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Let's not talk about whether it is a mental disorder or not, but for the sake of this argument, let's assume it is.
> 
> So what? Those people still exist. It doesn't matter why. And they didn't choose this. Can you really judge them for something they have no control of?



Well the difference is people with mental disorders are treated, whereas gender confusion is being embraced. I think that's primarily the argument of people who call it a mental disorder. It should be "treated" not "embraced".


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

blujay said:


> what monstrosity have you created.
> 
> My opinion: There are TWO genders. I don't believe the shit about "needing support because I don't feel comfortable". Deal with what God gave you. You have no other choice. Those people just want to be different. Being lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender/sexual, queer, asexual, ansexual, pansexual, a different gender besides the existing TWO, all of that is a mental disorder that we should stop in its tracks. The bible tells stories about a man who offered up his daughter to any man who would take her and have sex with her as long as they stopped fucking other men. Then that city was destroyed. Our world and petty existence will soon be over. We are headed down the same track.
> 
> You asked for my thoughts, you got em. Not don't bitch about them not meeting your requirements to be correct. Get over it and start maturing.


The Bible isn't evidence to use against gender nor sexuality. Not everyone believes nor cares what the Bible thinks of them


----------



## raystriker (May 17, 2017)

In my opinion- I don't care what you are, as long as your go to the washrooms intended for your respective reproductive systems. And not come in my way, in the name of your 'rights'.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

raystriker said:


> In my opinion- I don't care what you are, as long as your go to the washrooms intended for your respective reproductive systems. And not come in my way, in the name of your 'rights'.


Again, what about people with both "reproductive systems"?


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

I fell like so much people in this post just don't get it. We are not talking about biological genders but about how a person feels. And no, you cannot say something about how people feel.

In other hand and answering to the post, in Spanish we have a problem about this topic. You see I have a genderfluid friend and I talked about this with this one.
In spanish we have three genders, just like in any romance language: male, female, and neutral. The thing is the male and the neutral are _mostly_ the same.

I'll illustrate it with examples: If a want to talk about a male alumn, i'd say "alumno", and if it's a female alumn, i'd say "alumna". 
As you can see, the las sufix, the vocal "o " or "a" stands for the genere. The thing is that if I'm going to talk about multiple alumns of both generes, I'd still say "alumnos", and the same if they are enterly male alumns, but I'd say "alumnas" if they are all female.

What I wanna say is my friend claims that this plural is not really non-binary (or neutral) because is just the same as the male one. My friend said (as many people try to), it's better to use "elle", that doesn't really exists in this lenguage. So that way, we should say "alumnes". I don't feel like it's really necessary since we *already have * a neutral gender, but the problem is most of people asume that it's male.

I don't know, maybe it's a question of how the sintax is learnt in the school, and maybe it has to be teached in other way in order to use it and understand it in the proper way.

Or at least that's what I think about it. But I still feel like they have more right to decide how to call them, even if we share the same language. In some way, this topic pisses me off.


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

Bedel said:


> I fell like so much people in this post just don't get it. We are not talking about biological genders but about how a person feels. And no, you cannot say something about how people feel.
> 
> In other hand and answering to the post, in Spanish we have a problem about this topic. You see I have a genderfluid friend and I talked about this with this one.
> In spanish we have three genders, just like in any romance language: male, female, and neutral. The thing is the male and the neutral are _mostly_ the same.
> ...


Trust me, I know what you mean. The Czech language literally does not have a way of staying gender neutral. We don't have neutral pronouns. So, you pretty much have to assume a gender if you don't know who you are talking about.

Example: This is a student. This is *HIS* bag.

Yes, you have to say it that way. because we don't have a "they" pronoun or anything like that. (They is exclusive to plural in this language. Now, you might think you can just say the sentence in plural form, but you really can't. It won't make sense if you do.)

So... yeah. It's difficult.


----------



## Hayleia (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Trust me, I know what you mean. The Czech language literally does not have a way of staying gender neutral. We don't have neutral pronouns. So, you pretty much have to assume a gender if you don't know who you are talking about.
> 
> Example: This is a student. This is *HIS* bag.
> 
> ...


French is worse than what you describe. The plural pronoun that translates to "they" is gendered too (comes in masculine and feminine forms)


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Trust me, I know what you mean. The Czech language literally does not have a way of staying gender neutral. We don't have neutral pronouns. So, you pretty much have to assume a gender if you don't know who you are talking about.
> 
> Example: This is a student. This is *HIS* bag.
> 
> ...


Wow it's a lit diferent because we do have neutral (it's the same as the male, but still neutral), but it makes it even more dificult.
EDIT:


Hayleia said:


> French is worse than what you describe. The plural pronoun that translates to "they" is gendered too (comes in masculine and feminine forms)


I think it does works like in spanish. Oh mean I feel so bad. I think it's just a matter of education so people can understand this prural is not gendered even if it looks like it's, but it's just so dificult.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2017)

Why the fuck do humans have to put labels on everything?? The only label that counts is that we are all human beings. I don't give a flying fuck if you are a man/woman/trans/black/white/straight/gay/bi and all the other labels we put on people if you are nice to me I will be nice to you its as simple as that.


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Why the fuck do humans have to put labels on everything?? The only label that counts is that we are all human beings. I don't give a flying fuck if you are a man/woman/trans/black/white/straight/gay/bi and all the other labels we put on people if you are nice to me I will be nice to you its as simple as that.


Well I do use labels when I'm programming an UI (pun intended).


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> French is worse than what you describe. The plural pronoun that translates to "they" is gendered too (comes in masculine and feminine forms)





Bedel said:


> Wow it's a lit diferent because we do have neutral (it's the same as the male, but still neutral), but it makes it even more dificult.
> EDIT:
> 
> I think it does works like in spanish. Oh mean I feel so bad. I think it's just a matter of education so people can understand this prural is not gendered even if it looks like it's, but it's just so dificult.




Are we comparing languages now? OK, my turn again.

Every single noun is gendered. (Table is male, chair is female.)

Verbs change their last letter based of the gender of the subject in the sentence.

"I" and "me" are gendered as well. (Male and female forms)


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 17, 2017)

I love that. People don't realize that in France for example, saying things like @blujay did can be worth of a €40k fee and prison sentence. Murica can really be a land of jerks (yeah, the "land of liberty" who elected Trump and teach kids that evolution is "only a theory"). In France, you can get fired from your school from having any religious sign or politically-connoted T-Shirt or whatever.

Also about that, I hate that complicated mess about people who wanna invent categories to whioch nobody understand anything. I mean, there are homosexuel or heterosexual people, as well as bisexual people. That's for sexual orientation. There are also transgender people, whose "brain-gender" and "body-gender" are different. OK then. But when I hear about LGBTQ++DZEGEFZBVZ--+&Knuckles, I just don't get it. Let's just keep simple categories, which are of course not perfect, instead of wanting to create a category for every single person's nature/preference. There will always be some exceptions, but we don't want such bullshit. To answer OP, no, I find these to be utterly bullshit. And don't get me wrong, I hate homophobia. But when I hear some who want to shove their sexual orientation (which is private btw) down my throat, I hate that.

Also, there's something I'd like to ask: why does everyone seem to associate being gay/bi with being transgender or cross-dressing?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 17, 2017)

Hate to say this because of all the sand/salt I'll be getting, but for me there's only two genders.
I can understand that you can feel as a female or male or an attack helicopter even if you have a dick or vag, but don't hate me for being and consider me as a male and try to rub your gender on mah stupid face
I've seen some people say "My gender is pansexual". Really? so my "gender" is straight and not male? K thn thx m8
You can start hating on me


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Are we comparing languages now? OK, my turn again.
> 
> Every single noun is gendered. (Table is male, chair is female.)
> 
> ...


Well no, not really. Latin had 3 genders, and latin-evolved languages mostly still have them. This does includes Frech and Spanish.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Are we comparing languages now? OK, my turn again.
> 
> Every single noun is gendered. (Table is male, chair is female.)
> 
> ...



Actually, it's the same in France. But chair and table are both female  Verbs only get gendered (besides he/she, and 'it' doesnt exist) in some weird circumstances. French is really one of the most bullshit languages on earth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Hate to say this because of all the sand/salt I'll be getting, but for me there's only two genders.
> I can understand that you can feel as a female or male or an attack helicopter even if you have a dick or vag, but don't hate me for being and consider me as a male and try to rub your gender on mah stupid face
> I've seen some people say "My gender is pansexual". Really? so my "gender" is straight and not male? K thn thx m8
> You can start hating on me


Actually, it depends on your def' of gender.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 17, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, it depends on your def' of gender.


Well, for me the types of sexual tastes aren't genders


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (May 17, 2017)

I like women and shemales and eventually suck some dicks.

In which gender do I fit?


----------



## osm70 (May 17, 2017)

LichbannMejolaro said:


> I like women and shemales and eventually suck some dicks.
> 
> In which gender do I fit?


That has nothing to do with your gender.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 17, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Well, for me the types of sexual tastes aren't genders


I'm not speaking about sexual tastes but about your brain gender. Being gay doesn't mean you feel a female. And you can feel male with a female body, it has nothing to do with sexual preferences.


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Hate to say this because of all the sand/salt I'll be getting, but for me there's only two genders.
> I can understand that you can feel as a female or male or an attack helicopter even if you have a dick or vag, but don't hate me for being and consider me as a male and try to rub your gender on mah stupid face
> I've seen some people say "My gender is pansexual". Really? so my "gender" is straight and not male? K thn thx m8
> You can start hating on me


But oh well, you know we are talking about how people feel, not what you are biologically, right? I mean, we are talking about what a person is, not what it looks like. Or at least that's what I understood from the OP.



LichbannMejolaro said:


> I like women and shemales and eventually suck some dicks.
> 
> In which gender do I fit?


I don't know, what you said doesn't even have anything to do about your gender lmao


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 17, 2017)

Male and female. That's all, in my opinion. Anyone who is born as a male is a male, anyone who is born as a female is a female. Those who are born with mutations, too, are either one or the other, and regardless of that, they're the result of biological errors, and as such cannot be considered a third gender.


I don't care what people call themselves, though, that's their problem, not mine, and I have no right to go and argue with people who call themselves whatever, as that has no benefit for anyone, and will only result in pointless discussion.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> That has nothing to do with your gender.



Oh, I was confusing gender with sexual orientation. Nothing for me here then.


----------



## WeedZ (May 17, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, it's the same in France. But chair and table are both female  Verbs only get gendered (besides he/she, and 'it' doesnt exist) in some weird circumstances. French is really one of the most bullshit languages on earth.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


We have a unified consensus of words and their meanings. Its called a dictionary. Ill admit that words are constructs of society that are subjective, but we agree upon them for stability. If we all have our own "meaning" for words, then language breaksdown and then total chaos. If gender is to refer to a person's identity instead of biological sex, then it needs to be agreed upon (which I think it has). But this "gunna change the meaning of words and invent new genders to be special" and "by my definition of.." stuff is killing me.


----------



## Hayleia (May 17, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Are we comparing languages now? OK, my turn again.


Yes we are, at least this is less controversial 



osm70 said:


> Every single noun is gendered. (Table is male, chair is female.)
> 
> Verbs change their last letter based of the gender of the subject in the sentence.
> 
> "I" and "me" are gendered as well. (Male and female forms)


Ok you win lol. French has the first drawback you listed but not the other two (verbs can sometimes change a letter according to the gender of the subject, depending on the tense, but in general they don't).


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 17, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> We have a unified consensus of words and their meanings. Its called a dictionary. Ill admit that words are constructs of society that are subjective, but we agree upon them for stability. If we all have our own "meaning" for words, then language breaksdown and then total chaos. If gender is to refer to a person's identity instead of biological sex, then it needs to be agreed upon (which I think it has). But this "gunna change the meaning of words and invent new genders to be special" and "by my definition of.." stuff is killing me.



Here you go. Gender has never been only defined by the physiological aspect.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Here you go. Gender has never been only defined by the physiological aspect.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender


Well in Spain we can still talk about this? I mean, this is the oficial definition of gender here:
_Conjunto de seres que tienen uno o varios caracteres comunes._
What means:
Amount of beings that share one or more characteristics.

I think this is more acurate for what we are talking about, don't you agree?


----------



## WeedZ (May 17, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Here you go. Gender has never been only defined by the physiological aspect.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender


Are you sure, cause this came from the real world, published in 1997 from Merriam Webster. According to this it's any agreed upon difference between two classes for grammatical purposes, which prior to mid 2000s was "biological sex" hence def. 2

Either way my point still stands


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

raystriker said:


> In my opinion- I don't care what you are, as long as your go to the washrooms intended for your respective reproductive systems. And not come in my way, in the name of your 'rights'.


The issue with your statement is that's actually full of shit. First and foremost, are you going to make sure everyone using the bathroom is using the bathroom based on their birth sex or do you expect to work on some honor system? Are you going to do something like tell this man

That he needs to use the women's restroom?
The issue with your statement is that it's just as bad as "Love the sinner, hate the sin." You are basically putting on an image of being "supportive," while ignoring the problem that you are contributing to.


----------



## erman1337 (May 17, 2017)

Anyone who thinks that they're not either male or female has mental problems obviously


----------



## Bedel (May 17, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> Anyone who thinks that they're not either male or female has mental problems obviously


No, not really xD A mental dissorder does not work like you think it does if you say that.
In this case I'll just beg you kindly not to talk about what you don't understand. A mental dissorder is really serious bussiness, and it's very offensive.
Depression is a mental illness. Anxiety too. This is just a way of being them.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2017)

The amount of ignorance in this thread is unbelievable. Just learn to respect others for who they are. You don't even have to accept their beliefs just be civil.


----------



## coolfuze (May 17, 2017)

This is too big an issue for just a simple post but I'll try and simplify my answer as much as I can. There are two genders,  if  you're a guy with  tits and you call  yourself  a female I'll call you  a  female too if  you  look like  Blaire White, if you look like  Riley Dennis  I  won't call  you anything cause I  will try and  avoid  talking  to  you cause I might say hey man, accidentally.

Also if you look like Blaire use the female bathrooms if you look like Riley  use the guys, either way  the   need  to  be transgender is  a  mental  disorder and identifying as whatever is the symptom not the disease. Don't try and  cure the symptom  because  you  will rarely be  happy hence why suicide is so   high   amongst  transgender  people, not   because someone  wouldn't  call you xe or  ze or  whatever.  If you  believe this  is the  way  to  be  happy  you have bought into the  media  and the  politics  which  will chew you up and spit you out  to get  more votes.

You are part of  the  problem by trying to normalize  a  mental  disorder. People prefer   you  to  be  honest to  them, not to pander because you think it will show you're open minded. I'm open minded  but I'm also  brutally honest. Go  see a psychologist.  Get help. Learn  to  love yourself  because  a  pair  of breasts  or  facial hair  won't fulfill you.

Also don't try and indoctrinate children into the  mentality that  they  are  unhappy and   will only  be  happy once  they undergo  HRT, that makes you  evil  because  children are easily manipulated, I pretended   I was rambo  when I was  6 that  doesn't mean I wan't  to get  choppered and left  in a jungle.


----------



## Jayro (May 17, 2017)

If you're ever confused OP, Nintendo's *Mii Maker *can help you out:


----------



## VashTS (May 17, 2017)

if it has to be argued, generally speaking (this topic and any others), then its likely that its not the correct answer. there are males and there are females in the human race. 

you can't identify as something else and its magically true. its based on gentials and reproductive organs and its meant to classify the species not what you mentally decide you want to be. 

you want to pretend to be a piece of shit, then hello turd johnson. you want to pretend to be a woman, hi lady. i dont care. 

can you birth a child? alrighty then, you are female. do you ejaculate fertilizer? then you are male.


----------

